# 3D TV Question



## gordo80

Besides Fry's and Best Buy where else can I get 3D TV for a good deal. Fry's had the unc557000 series for $2263 with the starter kit. I miss out on that deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm moving this to the HD Displays forum.


----------



## webby_s

I got a great deal on Amazon. Shipped free and got the glasses thrown in with the BD player.


----------



## spartanstew

Fry's, Best Buy, Amazon, HHGregg, Costco, Sams Club, Sixth Avenue....pretty much anywhere that sells TV's.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I''d add Cleveland Plasma.
https://clevelandplasma.com/


----------



## olgeezer returns

Whatever you do don't purchase from a local dealer.


----------



## FHSPSU67

My local dealer told me that he didn't sell plasma because "everybody knew they were no good" My local Best Buy (45 miles away) can't keep a pair of glasses to even demo the Panasonic (stolen, broken, etc). Pretty discouraging shopping on the local scene.


----------



## harsh

Check out Video Only if there's one in the area.


----------



## emoxley

Sears too.


----------



## FHSPSU67

harsh said:


> Check out Video Only if there's one in the area.





emoxley said:


> Sears too.


Thanks guys, but no Video Only in my area, and Sears doesn't even have the Panasonic VT25;s on their website.


----------



## emoxley

Our local Sears had demos setup with the Samsung and Sony 3-D models.
The Sony looked just as good as the Panasonic I saw demoed at Best Buy. The Samsung only has an animated demo, which I wasn't crazy about. The Sony had some good demo material, which included ESPN's 3-D channel. It looked surprisingly good.........


----------



## FHSPSU67

emoxley said:


> The Sony looked just as good as the Panasonic I saw demoed at Best Buy. The Sony had some good demo material, which included ESPN's 3-D channel. It looked surprisingly good.........


Just don't tilt your head when watching 3D on the Sony. I saw it at my BB and you must keep your head erect at all times - any tilt and you lose the 3D.


----------



## RAD

emoxley said:


> Our local Sears had demos setup with the Samsung and Sony 3-D models.
> The Sony looked just as good as the Panasonic I saw demoed at Best Buy. The Samsung only has an animated demo, which I wasn't crazy about. The Sony had some good demo material, which included ESPN's 3-D channel. It looked surprisingly good.........





FHSPSU67 said:


> Just don't tilt your head when watching 3D on the Sony. I saw it at my BB and you must keep your head erect at all times - any tilt and you lose the 3D.


I've got a Mits DLP and I haven't see the tilt your head problem, I can lay down on the couch and still see 3D.


----------



## jadebox

gordo80 said:


> Besides Fry's and Best Buy where else can I get 3D TV for a good deal. Fry's had the unc557000 series for $2263 with the starter kit. I miss out on that deal.


I also got the UN55C7000 with the free Starter Set and free 3D Blu-Ray player from Amazon.com for what I think was a great price. It was around $2200, but you have to add the TV to your cart to see the price so it may have changed.

It was tricky getting the free stuff though. You have to add all three items to your cart to get the Starter Set and player for free. Originally, when I did that, Amazon's site added the player from a different vendor than Amazon. So, it wasn't free. I caught the problem just in the nick of time. Make sure you're adding the offers from Amazon.com to the cart.

So, far I'm really pleased with the TV. The picture is excellent once you fix the settings (see one of the web sites with recommended settings). The sound isn't very good, but I run my audio through a stereo receiver.

-- Roger


----------



## dc_soccerdude

BestBuy had the 50" VT20 with free Bluray 3d player ($399 value) or the VT25 54" for $2499 (but no player) last week. Not sure if its still on but you should check. VT25 is only available thru Magnolia stores but they can write them up through consultations if you don't want to drive to the Magnolia store which is what I did.

I went with the 54" VT25 and when I told them no service agreement they said if I purchased a $250 2yr agreement they would give me a free set of glasses (worth $150). Figured what the heck cause I would need glasses anyway. Waiting on my free 3D movies from panasonic as well through mail in form and new HR DVR from D* next week to support 3d but demo disc is great!!!


----------



## gordo80

Just pull the trigger on a LED 8000 55" at best buy. They met fry's discount so I was happy with the discount. Plus I got the free blu ray 3D and the glasses. Thanks for all of you guys help.


----------



## B Newt

Try Ultimate Electronics they might deal with you.


----------



## Dave

Update: Toshiba is now in the process of making the first 3D that's glasses free.
Yes 3D fans. Toshiba is hoping to have the TV on the shelves for Christmas. But the deal breaker for some will be the real high price for the sets.
We're talking the thousand and up range minimum.


----------



## harsh

Dave said:


> Update: Toshiba is now in the process of making the first 3D that's glasses free.
> Yes 3D fans. Toshiba is hoping to have the TV on the shelves for Christmas. But the deal breaker for some will be the real high price for the sets.
> We're talking the thousand and up range minimum.


As compared to a $600 television and $400 worth of glasses?


----------



## jadebox

Dave said:


> Update: Toshiba is now in the process of making the first 3D that's glasses free.
> Yes 3D fans. Toshiba is hoping to have the TV on the shelves for Christmas. But the deal breaker for some will be the real high price for the sets.
> We're talking the thousand and up range minimum.


The technology has been around for some time. I first saw a lenticular 3D TV sometime around 1988. Toshiba is using a newer technology, but it works in a similar way.

The advantage to the TVs with the active shutter glasses, is that there is not much of a compromise made to the 2D display to support 3D or the 3D display to also support 2D.

But, the lens added to the front of the display for the glassless TVs is always there, even when you watch 2D. The lens adds to the cost of the TV and may affect the picture even if you watch only 2D programs.

The viewing angle is reduced in 3D mode on a glassless TV. For the lenticular system, you have to view it directly from the front. Toshiba says their "bi-directional lens" system offers a wider viewing angle. We'll have to see.

Also, I suspect the cost and complexity of the added lens will mean the technology will be available only on smaller TVs at first.

-- Roger


----------



## SteinyD

I am about to pull the trigger on the Samsung UN55C8000 and the blu ray / 3d starter kit from Amazon (likely). Only other tested etailer at a good price is buy.com but I don't see that they are doing the bundle offer.

Questions -

I currently have a hr21-700 that I am going to connect the tv to. Any issues here?

I will be replacing the hr21-700 with a 24 series HD-DVR in the coming month. Any issues here?

I see a Sony XBR LED (52") that looks interesting. Same for a LG. I don't see LG in the DTV compatibility list for 3D. Any comments on either of these?

Any issues with the Samsung and 2D HD or 3D HD video?

Any reason to consider the 7000 series instead of the 8000?

Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## Cholly

SteinyD said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on the Samsung UN55C8000 and the blu ray / 3d starter kit from Amazon (likely). Only other tested etailer at a good price is buy.com but I don't see that they are doing the bundle offer.
> 
> Questions -
> 
> I currently have a hr21-700 that I am going to connect the tv to. Any issues here?
> 
> I will be replacing the hr21-700 with a 24 series HD-DVR in the coming month. Any issues here?
> 
> I see a Sony XBR LED (52") that looks interesting. Same for a LG. I don't see LG in the DTV compatibility list for 3D. Any comments on either of these?
> 
> Any issues with the Samsung and 2D HD or 3D HD video?
> 
> Any reason to consider the 7000 series instead of the 8000?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!!


First, I'd suggest that you check Best Buy and PC Richard to see what their pricing would be before buying online. If their prices are competitive, buy through them rather than online. The shipping charges might come close to the sales tax. Best Buy has been running a bundle that includes free shipping, installation and haul away of old TV's. My son in Dallas took advantage of BB's deal, although he and I took care of the actual cabling, etc. He's quite happy with the 800's performance, including the capability of providing simulated 3D with 2D movies.

Remember that a 3D TV is a major investment that you'll want to live with for years to come. Definitely go for a bundle, whatever you brand you buy.

A key element of an installation of a 3D TV is the HDMI cable between the DVD player and the TV, which must be capable of passing 3D content It's not necessary that it be fully HDMI 1.4 compliant. Don't be suckered into buying a Monster cable to do the job. We found a Vizio flat Ultra High Speed HDMI cable that does the job just fine. 
I'm not at all familiar with DirecTV's receivers, so can't give you advice on their performance other than the HDMI cable. 
If you compare the features of the 7000 and 8000, you'll probably be happier with the 8000. Not the least of the 8000's advantages is the slimness of the receiver.

Aside from the Samsung models, the ONLY other 3D receivers I'd consider would be the Panasonic plasmas, which have better blacks, and quite possibly better 2D picture quality. At this time, the Panasonic receivers are the standard by which others are judged.


----------



## SteinyD

Thanks for your response. However, I'm quite well seasoned in purchasing electronics and where from. Realizing sales tax and delivery charges add to the bottom line price, I often do not purchase from retail. I find resellers like Amazon (I'm a Prime member) and Buy.com offer free 'white glove' delivery and no sales tax. The local retailers often match the price but won't lower the price to compensate for the sales tax they will charge. Right now, the bundle offered via Amazon

I am also quite comfortable with cabling requirements and quality. Monster is a completely overrated product pushed by the big box retailers. Most of the interconnects I use are of high quality and price. I have had a formal theater at a prior home with over $50k in equipment. This situation that I'm putting together is quite a bit different in price point and I realize what I'm likely to get with mid-level products.

The question in comparing the 7000 and the 8000 series is based on my understanding that the lighting situation varies between the two and haven't been as comfortable with LED technology as I have only owned front projection DLP and now LCD. I've seen various opinions on backlighting versus edge / side lighting.

Re: long term investment, 3D is a secondary requirement here but I still would like to make sure the interoperability of the equipment I choose is correct. I realize DirecTV has a short list of output devices (TVs) that they will support, mostly Panasonic, Sony and Samsung. I was interested in the various hands on experience individuals have had with these products and the 21-700 and 24-xxx series set top boxes.

Thanks again for your response. I'm still seeking additional input.

Regards,
David


Cholly said:


> First, I'd suggest that you check Best Buy and PC Richard to see what their pricing would be before buying online. If their prices are competitive, buy through them rather than online. The shipping charges might come close to the sales tax. Best Buy has been running a bundle that includes free shipping, installation and haul away of old TV's. My son in Dallas took advantage of BB's deal, although he and I took care of the actual cabling, etc. He's quite happy with the 800's performance, including the capability of providing simulated 3D with 2D movies.
> 
> Remember that a 3D TV is a major investment that you'll want to live with for years to come. Definitely go for a bundle, whatever you brand you buy.
> 
> A key element of an installation of a 3D TV is the HDMI cable between the DVD player and the TV, which must be capable of passing 3D content It's not necessary that it be fully HDMI 1.4 compliant. Don't be suckered into buying a Monster cable to do the job. We found a Vizio flat Ultra High Speed HDMI cable that does the job just fine.
> I'm not at all familiar with DirecTV's receivers, so can't give you advice on their performance other than the HDMI cable.
> If you compare the features of the 7000 and 8000, you'll probably be happier with the 8000. Not the least of the 8000's advantages is the slimness of the receiver.
> 
> Aside from the Samsung models, the ONLY other 3D receivers I'd consider would be the Panasonic plasmas, which have better blacks, and quite possibly better 2D picture quality. At this time, the Panasonic receivers are the standard by which others are judged.


----------



## RAD

Concerning the HDMI cable requirement for 3D from their receivers to 3D TV's, saw this in a tech bulletin:



> HDMI Cable Category 1 & 2 will pass 3D video from the DIRECTV receiver to the compliant and tested 3D TV. Current DIRECTV HDMI cables are 3D compatible.


Also saw another tip which was if the cable in use now works for 1080p programming then it will work for 3D from DirecTV.


----------



## spartanstew

Samsung 3D plasmas + 3D BluRay player + 2 pairs 3D glasses and movie shipped: 58" PN58C7000: $1829, 50" PN50C7000: $1439, 63" PN63C7000: $2439

http://www.us-appliance.com/pn58c7000.html

Four Easy Steps to get your FREE 3D Blu-Ray Player & FREE 3D Starter Kit:
1. Add this Samsung HDTV to your shopping cart.
2. Add the BDC5900 3D Blu-Ray Player to your shopping cart.
3. Add the SSGP2100T 3D Starter Kit to your shopping cart.
4. Add promo code PSS10 to recieve $10 off

*DISCOUNT WILL BE APPLIED AT FINAL CHECKOUT AFTER ENTERING YOUR NAME AND ADDRESS!*


----------



## Cholly

When I was in Dallas and shopped with my son for a replacement for his 60 inch Toshiba RPTV, which had gone belly up, he opted to upgrade to 3D rather than wait a few years. He wanted something that would be in the 50 inch plus range, and the only brands available at the time were Samsung and Panasonic. We saw no Samsung plasmas in the stores we checked (Best Buy and Fry's). At the time, I don't believe they had the 54 inch or larger Panasonics - only the 50 inch. BB had them on display in their Magnolia showrooms, but they didn't seem to have any advantage over the Samsung LED's and at the time were pricier. My son preferred the 8000 over the 7000, quite probably on an aesthetic basis rather than technical spec's or performance. That being said, he's quite happy with his purchase. It fits in very nicely with his Pioneer/Paradigm 5.1 sound system. We were aware at the time that 1080p/240 Hz. TV's demanded "better than average" HDMI cables, but were not about to be sucked into buying Monster (ugh) or BB house brand cables, and managed to find the Vizio cable at Fry's, and it works quite nicely. Given time, I personally would have gotten one of Monoprice's better cables, which I'm sure would have been fine.
One nice thing about the Samsung LED's is the availability of their unique wall mount, which is quite elegant,yet simple.

If I were buying a 3D TV myself, given what's available in the marketplace, I'd probably opt for a Panasonic Plasma. They seem to have overcome the shiny screens of previous plasma models that have made them less desirable than LCD's. Given the wider viewing angle, better blacks and freedom from ghosting, plasma seems to be the way to go.


----------



## tnsprin

RAD said:


> Concerning the HDMI cable requirement for 3D from their receivers to 3D TV's, saw this in a tech bulletin:
> 
> Also saw another tip which was if the cable in use now works for 1080p programming then it will work for 3D from DirecTV.


For 3d its Catagory 2 (also called hi-speed) that is needed for Blu-ray HD. Directv uses a image that is essentially a single 1080p with either left and right or top bottom images (your TV takes these and shows them in its version of 3d), and so any decent catagory 1 will work for DirecTv,


----------



## SteinyD

Do you work for US Appliance? I received an email quote from them for the 55" 8000 Samsung. The price was great but unfortunately their return policy for defect is limited to physical defect during shipping. Their shipping also only includes shipping 'to the door'. I would prefer then protection of a big box retailer or places such as buy.com or Amazon who have very liberal return policies and shipping / unboxing / plug-in test policies.



"spartanstew" said:


> Samsung 3D plasmas + 3D BluRay player + 2 pairs 3D glasses and movie shipped: 58" PN58C7000: $1829, 50" PN50C7000: $1439, 63" PN63C7000: $2439
> 
> http://www.us-appliance.com/pn58c7000.html
> 
> Four Easy Steps to get your FREE 3D Blu-Ray Player & FREE 3D Starter Kit:
> 1. Add this Samsung HDTV to your shopping cart.
> 2. Add the BDC5900 3D Blu-Ray Player to your shopping cart.
> 3. Add the SSGP2100T 3D Starter Kit to your shopping cart.
> 4. Add promo code PSS10 to recieve $10 off
> 
> DISCOUNT WILL BE APPLIED AT FINAL CHECKOUT AFTER ENTERING YOUR NAME AND ADDRESS!


----------



## spartanstew

SteinyD said:


> Do you work for US Appliance?


No, do you work for Amazon?


----------



## SteinyD

"spartanstew" said:


> No, do you work for Amazon?


Touché! Sorry, I was hoping you did work for them, or had experience with them. They were very matter of fact when I spoke to them. I know nothing about them. I do know Amazon as I buy from them frequently and have had nothing but excellent customer service experiences. I am happy to hear hands on info re US Appliance.


----------



## spartanstew

I can tell you that they are a member at slickdeals.net and many, many members there have purchased items from them.

I have not, but would if an item I wanted/needed was on sale there.


----------



## mechman

I bought a Sony BDP-S370 from US-Appliance a few weeks back. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## itzme

I've been casually shopping and researching (Consumer Reports and CNET) for an HD for about a month now, and now I'm thinking I should strongly consider 3D or at least 3D Ready. The TV will go into the _corner_ of a rectangular room with windows, so my needs are:

1. Anti-glare screen finish (I'm told that means LCD/LED as opposed to plasma) 
2. 55"-60"
3. Good angular viewing angles

I'm grateful to hear any suggestions about models and where the best deals are.


----------



## Cholly

If the room is brightly lit due to windows, you might want to go with a Samsung LED. Otherwise, don't hesitate to buy a Panasonic Plasma. The screens on the new Panasonics don't have a glare problem. The colors overall will be better, with less ghosting than the LCD/LED receivers. Also, the blacks are true black. Viewing angle is no problem.


----------



## itzme

Cholly said:


> If the room is brightly lit due to windows, you might want to go with a Samsung LED. Otherwise, don't hesitate to buy a Panasonic Plasma. The screens on the new Panasonics don't have a glare problem. The colors overall will be better, with less ghosting than the LCD/LED receivers. Also, the blacks are true black. Viewing angle is no problem.


To clarify, are you saying the viewing angles are not a problem with Samsung LEDs or plasma. The only reason I'm leading away from the Samsung is that Consumer Reports seems to indicate a slight problem with viewing angles (see attached)

So is this a fair rule of thumb, with the exception of the newer Panasonics, plasma can have glare problems. And generally none of the LCD/LED sets have glare problems. Is that correct?


----------



## Cholly

Plasmas in the past have had glare problems due to a glossy screen. Today's Panasonic plasmas are virtually glare free. Plasmas have a wider viewing angle than LCD/LED TV's, which have a falloff in brightness as you move off to the side. Most LCD/LED TV's have a matte screen, which cuts down on reflections/glare. Plasmas are usually more expensive than LCD/LED TV's.


----------



## itzme

Gotcha!- Thanks! I'm still shopping and seeking specific TV and package ideas.


----------



## itzme

Frustrating! I finally set aside some time to research my options. CNET has a great comparison shopping search, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. I thought my needs were pretty basic, but I could really use some recommendations for a 3D or 3D-compatible that is:

1. low-glare screen finish 
2. 54"-60"
3. Good angular viewing angles

Does that animal exist on a well-rated set top?


----------



## jadebox

itzme said:


> Frustrating! I finally set aside some time to research my options. CNET has a great comparison shopping search, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. I thought my needs were pretty basic, but I could really use some recommendations for a 3D or 3D-compatible that is:
> 
> 1. low-glare screen finish
> 2. 54"-60"
> 3. Good angular viewing angles
> 
> Does that animal exist on a well-rated set top?


I can tell you that I'm very pleased with my 55" UN55C7000 LED/LCD from Samsung. I see very little glare on the screen, it's viewable from any seat in my family room, the picture quality (once you fix the initial settings) is incredible. And, I'm having a lot of fun with the built-in apps and streaming capabilities (which are things I didn't think I'd use when I bought the TV).

-- Roger


----------



## itzme

jadebox said:


> I can tell you that I'm very pleased with my 55" UN55C7000 LED/LCD from Samsung. I see very little glare on the screen, it's viewable from any seat in my family room, the picture quality (once you fix the initial settings) is incredible. And, I'm having a lot of fun with the built-in apps and streaming capabilities (which are things I didn't think I'd use when I bought the TV).
> 
> -- Roger


Its good to hear you say that. I'm still considering it. I'm concerned about a number of reviews that speak to "clouding" or "projector-like light leaks" especially in corners. Stuff like that. The apps aren't an issue with me, since I hope to buy a Logitech Revue this Fall and get 'sites' instead of apps.


----------



## gordo80

itzme said:


> Its good to hear you say that. I'm still considering it. I'm concerned about a number of reviews that speak to "clouding" or "projector-like light leaks" especially in corners. Stuff like that. The apps aren't an issue with me, since I hope to buy a Logitech Revue this Fall and get 'sites' instead of apps.


I got my self a samsung UNC8000 and I love it I see no clouding or other issues. I got a great deal on it and I paid only about $300 dollars difference from the 7000 to the 8000. Its your preferences best thing to do go to your local best buy or fry's and compare the picture quality and then make your decision base on that. Good Luck. BTW I think best buy got a 30 day policy in case your not happy with your TV return it and get another of your choice.


----------



## Cholly

When you go to a retailer such as BB, realize that the TV is set up in "retail" or "demo" mode, which won't be appropriate at home. That being said, I agree with the previous two posts about the Samsung 7000 and 8000 series LED 3D TV's As I stated before, my younger son settled on the 44UNC8000 and is very happy with it. Th short time I visited with him, I found the picture to be excellent, the 3d simulation to be quite good and the 2D performance very good as well. I can't testify on live 3D because he's on Time Warner in Dallas and so far hasn't had any live 3D feeds.


----------



## madcratebuilder

harsh said:


> Check out Video Only if there's one in the area.


+1

I just bought a tcp65 with three sets of glasses, a matching 3d bluray for about 1k under most advertised prices. Sale price was $3700, I got them to add a $500 a/v at that price, plus hdmi's and two 3d br's.


----------



## itzme

All you guys are giving me GREAT research material as I shop. Thanks! Can I assume that models mentioned in those last 3 posts will work with DirecTV's 3D (I know, there's a thread for that). Can anyone tell me the difference in the Samsungs 7000 vs 8000? The UN55C7000 is on sale at TigerD for $1999. Is that maybe to make way for the 8000s?


----------



## Cholly

itzme said:


> All you guys are giving me GREAT research material as I shop. Thanks! Can I assume that models mentioned in those last 3 posts will work with DirecTV's 3D (I know, there's a thread for that). Can anyone tell me the difference in the Samsungs 7000 vs 8000? The UN55C7000 is on sale at TigerD for $1999. Is that maybe to make way for the 8000s?


I just checked the Samsung UN55C7000 price on Tiger Direct and it's $2699.97, including the Blu-ray player and starter kit (w pr. glasses and Monsters vs. Aliens 3D DVD). The UN46C7000, a 46 inch set is $1999.99.


----------



## itzme

Cholly said:


> I just checked the Samsung UN55C7000 price on Tiger Direct and it's $2699.97, including the Blu-ray player and starter kit (w pr. glasses and Monsters vs. Aliens 3D DVD). The UN46C7000, a 46 inch set is $1999.99.


No its the 55". Here's the so called deal, you are correct about the $2700 with BR and starter kit. But if you look at this "deal" there is a $700 off coupon code. So is the "included' BR and starter kit worth $700?


----------



## Cholly

Ok...at the bottom of the deal, you can add the 3D BR player and starter kit for $200. Definitely a good deal at $2199 w/free shipping.


----------



## itzme

Cholly said:


> Ok...at the bottom of the deal, you can add the 3D BR player and starter kit for $200. Definitely a good deal at $2199 w/free shipping.


Hmm, I didn't see the bottom part of the ad. Thanks for pointing that out. So I Googled the Samsung 7000 vs. 8000. I found a few mentions, but I still don't know the difference.


----------



## jadebox

itzme said:


> Hmm, I didn't see the bottom part of the ad. Thanks for pointing that out. So I Googled the Samsung 7000 vs. 8000. I found a few mentions, but I still don't know the difference.


The 7000 has LEDs around the edge to light up the screen. This allows it to be thinner (it's remarkably thin!). The 8000 has groups of LEDs behind the screen to illuminate it. This allows the 8000 to more finely control the backlighting to give a higher contrast ratio.

Having said that, the contrast on the 7000 looks amazing to me. The black bars above and below a letterboxed image are just that - black. With the lights off in the room, they disappear.

As I mentioned before, though, the initial settings for the TV are horrible. Everything looks like a soap opera. I started with the "recommended settings" from an AV web site then tweaked them to my preference and the picture looks really good.

-- Roger


----------



## itzme

jadebox said:


> I can tell you that I'm very pleased with my 55" UN55C7000 LED/LCD from Samsung. I see very little glare on the screen, it's viewable from any seat in my family room, the picture quality (once you fix the initial settings) is incredible. ...


Jade, I wonder if you can please test something for me in a home environment like yours?

I've been posting over at AVS forum and there are many folks who love their UN55C7000 like you. But I'm still concerned that I would have to place the unit in the corner of a rectangular room. A few folks, and this review say that the unit loses *50% of its contrast after 22 degrees*. See the diagram on that page?

Might you or another UN557000 owener have the ability to freeze a high contrast video, view from some extreme angles, and confirm that for me? Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## SteinyD

FHSPSU67 said:


> My local dealer told me that he didn't sell plasma because "everybody knew they were no good" My local Best Buy (45 miles away) can't keep a pair of glasses to even demo the Panasonic (stolen, broken, etc). Pretty discouraging shopping on the local scene.


I see you are in PA. I'm not sure exactly where but if NJ isn't too far a drive, come look at PC Richard and Sons. Regional privately owned retailer (100 years) with 70 stores. Claim to be the 5th largest by volume sales nationally. I just bought my 58" VT25 (bundled) from them at a great price. It is being delivered tomorrow. The price they advertise is not the price they will sell it for when standing in a store talking to a sales manager!


----------



## FHSPSU67

SteinyD said:


> I see you are in PA. I'm not sure exactly where but if NJ isn't too far a drive, come look at PC Richard and Sons. Regional privately owned retailer (100 years) with 70 stores. Claim to be the 5th largest by volume sales nationally. I just bought my 58" VT25 (bundled) from them at a great price. It is being delivered tomorrow. The price they advertise is not the price they will sell it for when standing in a store talking to a sales manager!


I just purchased my TC-P65VT25 yesterday from Cleveland Plasma. I'll be receiving it next week.
Thanks for the help, though. Yeah, I live in an electronic wasteland - Windber, PA outside of Johnstown, PA.


----------



## SteinyD

As an update to my prior questions:

I have now updated my home DTV system to DECA/SWM and a pair of 24-200 HD DVRs. Tomorrow, I will receive my Panasonic TC-P58VT25 as I decided to go plasma insead of LED.



SteinyD said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on the Samsung UN55C8000 and the blu ray / 3d starter kit from Amazon (likely). Only other tested etailer at a good price is buy.com but I don't see that they are doing the bundle offer.
> 
> Questions -
> 
> I currently have a hr21-700 that I am going to connect the tv to. Any issues here?
> 
> I will be replacing the hr21-700 with a 24 series HD-DVR in the coming month. Any issues here?
> 
> I see a Sony XBR LED (52") that looks interesting. Same for a LG. I don't see LG in the DTV compatibility list for 3D. Any comments on either of these?
> 
> Any issues with the Samsung and 2D HD or 3D HD video?
> 
> Any reason to consider the 7000 series instead of the 8000?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## itzme

SteinyD said:


> As an update to my prior questions:
> 
> I have now updated my home DTV system to DECA/SWM and a pair of 24-200 HD DVRs. Tomorrow, I will receive my Panasonic TC-P58VT25 as I decided to go plasma insead of LED.


Can you summarize what led you to plasma? Did price play a roll?


----------



## SteinyD

"itzme" said:


> Can you summarize what led you to plasma? Did price play a roll?


Actually, price was leading me to LED until I stepped into a local, reliable retailer and realized Panasonic is competing more than they are admitting via prices they are allowing retailers to advertise. I ended up about even end of the day.


----------



## itzme

So I've changes my mine, too, and have started researching plasma. I'm strongly considering the Samsung PN58C8000. The 8000 series this year added some anti-glare protection on the screen. Glare was a main reason I was considering LED.

My next step is to go visit one in a store. Does anyone know anything about the PN58C8000?


----------



## The Merg

itzme said:


> So I've changes my mine, too, and have started researching plasma. I'm strongly considering the Samsung PN58C8000. The 8000 series this year added some anti-glare protection on the screen. Glare was a main reason I was considering LED.
> 
> My next step is to go visit one in a store. Does anyone know anything about the PN58C8000?


Just what I've read and most of it has been very favorable. The only thing preventing me from moving forward on the C8000 series pretty much the cost. Since they are 3D, they are a little pricey right now.

- Merg


----------



## itzme

I finally clicked the order button and I'm about 10 days from receiving my new 3D- PN58C8000. I'm off to find and read some tips, like whether I can pre-record some DirecTV 3D showings, even though the channels are grayed out and I'm warned it may not record.


----------



## RAD

itzme said:


> I'm off to find and read some tips, like whether I can pre-record some DirecTV 3D showings, even though the channels are grayed out and I'm warned it may not record.


Yes you can, I do it all the time. Once you actually hook up the 3D set to the HR24 then a few hours later 105 (DoD 3D) will also become available but there's nothing out there that isn't looped on 103.


----------



## SteelCity86

So Rad you have recorded some programming on the 3d channels while they were grayed out, and then when you hooked up a 3dTV later on you were able to play them back and watch them no problem? Im really hoping this is the case  Im ordering my 1st 3d plasma on Tuesday, but it would be awesome to have some stuff ready in the DVR when it gets here.


----------



## RAD

SteelCity86 said:


> So Rad you have recorded some programming on the 3d channels while they were grayed out, and then when you hooked up a 3dTV later on you were able to play them back and watch them no problem? Im really hoping this is the case  Im ordering my 1st 3d plasma on Tuesday, but it would be awesome to have some stuff ready in the DVR when it gets here.


Yep, you'll get a warning about your TV not being 3D and do you want to record anyway, just say yes. You can do that on the HD DVR that you'll connect the 3D set to or any other HD DVR and use MRV/Whole Home DVR to play back on the 3D set. You won't be able to access the 3D DoD channel (105) until the HD DVR actually sees you connected to a 3D set.

Welcome to 3D!


----------



## itzme

SteelCity86 said:


> So Rad you have recorded some programming on the 3d channels while they were grayed out, and then when you hooked up a 3dTV later on you were able to play them back and watch them no problem? Im really hoping this is the case  Im ordering my 1st 3d plasma on Tuesday, but it would be awesome to have some stuff ready in the DVR when it gets here.


Also be sure to record tomorrow night's game on ESPN 3D. I've had my Samsung PN58C8000 for about 2 weeks now. I watched my first 3D game last weekend, and I really enjoyed the experience (and not just because I got to watch The OSU loose) As for the best wow factor, I like the opening of Monster vs. Aliens, if you happen to get that in your 3D starter kit.


----------



## SteelCity86

Awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!! lol Thanks for the info Rad, that is FANTASTIC news. Ill def. be recording the Oregon game tonight. The Duck in 3d!!!! lol

Ive never seen football in 3d, but I cant wait. Its good to hear from someone that likes it. I've seen a TON of 3d demos in the store, but no live sports, Not sure which 3d starter kit the company is going 2 send me when I order. The old 1 has Monsters vs. Aliens (which looked AMAZING in the demo I saw) and the new 1 has an Imax triple feature in the box (sea, mummies and space i believe) and a coupon for how 2 train your dragon. So who knows. Im almost 27 yrs old and I honestly feel like a little kid on Christmas waiting to get this TV. Im going to order it on Tuesday and then have to wait 4 it to get here  I have no patience. 

What kind of stuff is on the 3d VOD on 105? Is there a decent selection?


----------



## RAD

A couple things you'll notice, no electronic 1st down marker and no high shots from up in the press box looking down on the field. They mostly use shots either ground level or elevated sideline since the high shots really don't show any 3D effect.


----------



## itzme

SteelCity86 said:


> Awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!! lol Thanks for the info Rad, that is FANTASTIC news. Ill def. be recording the Oregon game tonight. The Duck in 3d!!!! lol
> 
> Ive never seen football in 3d, but I cant wait. Its good to hear from someone that likes it. I've seen a TON of 3d demos in the store, but no live sports, Not sure which 3d starter kit the company is going 2 send me when I order. The old 1 has Monsters vs. Aliens (which looked AMAZING in the demo I saw) and the new 1 has an Imax triple feature in the box (sea, mummies and space i believe) and a coupon for how 2 train your dragon. So who knows. Im almost 27 yrs old and I honestly feel like a little kid on Christmas waiting to get this TV. Im going to order it on Tuesday and then have to wait 4 it to get here  I have no patience.
> 
> What kind of stuff is on the 3d VOD on 105? Is there a decent selection?


I understand how you feel and felt the same way (and I'm 46 yrs old). Let me temper your expectations a little, and just a little. Re Content: If you go through the DTV 3D channels, even ch 105, you'll see there just isn't that much content out there yet, and DTV runs much of it on a loop. It's like the early days of HD, hopefully more to come! There's some older content that is free, and some IMAX stuff that is PPV.

As for football in 3D, it is a very different experience. I'm still amazed by the concept. From what I learned, ESPN has learned that low angles work best. And I can confirm that. My favorite shots are sideline shots. You feel like you're there. Most all the shots are from low angles, even the plays. I watched the game last week entirely in 3D. I also recorded the regular ESPN version and watched some of that afterwards. I had a hard time believing they were the same football game. Unlike when HD was new, ESPN can't simulcast the same game. There has to be 2 entirely different crews.

Re Eye Strain and/or a sort of Claustrophobic feeling: I felt both for about 5-10 minutes, until I relaxed and realized that neither issue was real. Four of us then had NO problem watching the entire game in 3D witht the glasses on. That said, I think one or two games a week in 3D is enough. It is really great though. So enjoy!!!

What TV did you get?


----------



## SteelCity86

Im gonna be ordering the Samsung pn50c7000 plasma on Tuesday. It was tough choosing what TV to go with, but after a TON of research I decided on that 1. Best combo of price/quality IMO. Will be getting the free blu ray player and starter kit as well. It will be replacing a sony kds 50a2000, which is an LCD rear projection TV. Ive loved the Sony, but having 2 change the lamp sucks (at $100 bucks a pop) and now its starting to flicker, like turning the brightness up 4 a split second then back down again, so it was time for a new 1. I wasnt even gonna go 3d because of the lack of content...and then I saw the demo at Sears, and everything changed...  The 1st demo I saw was for 'astro boy' on a Panasonic plasma and I was just blown away. I knew what had to be done. I went to a diff. sears and starting talking to a salesman that obviously had the same TV interests as me. We basically hung out for over 2 hrs talking about 3d TVs, he set up a Blu ray player to the Samsung, went and got every 3d demo disc and flash drive he could (even the exclusive Sony and Panasonic demos, lol) and we just checked them all out. I was just blown away buy the Samsung plasma. Knew that was the 1. Cnet gave it 4 stars as well, so I feel good about it. What kind of TV do u have right now?

Ur obviously both football fans, like myself, so I have to admit hearing u talk about it, and ur obvious excitement about the experience, is very exciting. That was the 1 thing I couldnt check out in any demos, live sports, so to hear positive reviews is just awesome. I know the content is still lacking, but slowly but surely (just like HD, remember 6 HD channels on DirecTv? lol) its coming a long. DirecTv already has 4 channels (w/VoD) and Discovery (!!!) plans on adding 1 soon. And there are quite a few Blu Rays coming out, like Clash of the Titans, the Imax films (which must be breathtaking. I saw an underwater demo that was just amazing), a lot of good animated films like Despicable Me, Polar Express (which my lil sister LOVES) and a Christmas Carol and of course Avatar next year. So the content is still super limited, but its getting there. The new Blu Rays hit on 11/16. Some are a little expensive though, the Space Imax movie is 40 bucks!! with a 47 min. run time!! Ouch. Hopefully it will go on sale...lol

Wow...did I ramble on...lol. As u can see Im pretty geeked up, lol.


----------



## itzme

You should feel good about selecting any of the Samsungs, based on my research too. You're going to have fun with it, but I keep in mind I chose it based on its ratings and owner comments for 2D, not 3D. Hey I wonder if any of those Nov release Blurays will ever be found in a Redbox?


----------



## SteelCity86

Thanks, Im pretty excited about it. I hope so, cause some of them are ridiculously priced at BB! 

I hear ya, the biggest issue for me was 2d pq as well. Wanted to get the best TV I could get that also did 3d. So this 1 seemed to match that criteria.


----------



## sigma1914

I made the plunge into 3D...The Samsung 50" PN50C8000 will be here Wednesday. I didn't get in just for 3D. I redid a bedroom & wanted a slightly bigger & sleeker TV.


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> I made the plunge into 3D...The Samsung 50" PN50C8000 will be here Wednesday. I didn't get in just for 3D. I redid a bedroom & wanted a slightly bigger & sleeker TV.


Don't forget that you can start recording 3D programs on the HR24 now so you have some stuff ready to watch when you get the set.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> Don't forget that you can start recording 3D programs on the HR24 now so you have some stuff ready to watch when you get the set.


Good tip...Where's 3D stuff located?


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> Good tip...Where's 3D stuff located?


103 is n3D, which loops 3D programming, 104 is the 3D PPV channel, 105 is the 3D DoD but that won't show up until you actually get your 3D set connected to the HR24 and then 106 is ESPN 3D which shows on thier web site a college football game on 11/6 at 9PM EST. The channels will be grayed out in your guide but you can still record them. You'll get a warning message about not being subscribed, or something to that effect, but do you want to record anyway, just tell it to record anyway.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> 103 is n3D, which loops 3D programming, 104 is the 3D PPV channel, 105 is the 3D DoD but that won't show up until you actually get your 3D set connected to the HR24 and then 106 is ESPN 3D which shows on thier web site a college football game on 11/6 at 9PM EST. The channels will be grayed out in your guide but you can still record them. You'll get a warning message about not being subscribed, or something to that effect, but do you want to record anyway, just tell it to record anyway.


Any recommended shows to check? I read some safari show on DirecTV was very cool in 3D.


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> Any recommended shows to check? I read some safari show on DirecTV was very cool in 3D.


SOS Planet and the two African safari shows are good. There's not that much out the, if you got the space just record them all. Once you get things connected and DoD 3D channel shows up check out channel 1002-2, there's a 10 minute loop that they used back during CES which has an Avatar trailer in it.


----------



## thptrek

Getting my 54VT25 delivered on Friday. Thanks for the info here and on AVSForum on suggestions. Ordered through Cleveland Plasma which gets very high marks for customer service and prices.

Going to have to do some new cableing since by Pioneer AVR will not pass a 3d signal. Will run HDMI from DTV unit direct to TV and then optical out to the AVR.

Will report back on how it goes.


----------



## FHSPSU67

thptrek said:


> Getting my 54VT25 delivered on Friday. Thanks for the info here and on AVSForum on suggestions. Ordered through Cleveland Plasma which gets very high marks for customer service and prices.
> 
> Going to have to do some new cableing since by Pioneer AVR will not pass a 3d signal. Will run HDMI from DTV unit direct to TV and then optical out to the AVR.
> 
> Will report back on how it goes.


Just some encouragemnt! My 65VT25 is working fine with that same configuration.


----------



## thptrek

My 54VT25 arrived in great condition and I got it all set up. Using HDMI from DTV box to TV and then optical out from DTV to my AVR. All is working great. When I switch to a DTV 3d channel the TV switches to 3d mode seemlessly. The programs look great.

Regular DTV programming looks great on this TV too. The blacks are dark but not crushed. You can see the details in the blacks.


----------



## Garry

I just bought a Samsung un46C8000 3D set. The HD picture seems excellent. However, when watching 3D content, I see "double images" (ghosting?)

The glasses are Samsung battery operated glasses.


----------

